# Tiel Update



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi Every Body :wave:

I am off to the forum due to my mothers illness she is 80 her right side was totally paralysed after more then three months of Physiotherapy and Speech therapy now she is able to eat, talk and walk but her right hand is still in compromised situation needs lots of your prayers

As you all know early this year I completed my budgies breeding so this is tiels update

Left White Face Pearl Fallow , Right Lutino










Left Lutino , Right White Face Pearl Fallow










Left White Face Pearl Fallow , Centre Pastel Face Cinnamon Pearl / Recessive Silver and Right Pastel Face Pearl / Recessive Silver










Pastel Face Pied / Recessive Silver










Pastel Face Pearl / Recessive Silver










Left White Face Pearl Pied Fallow, Right White Face Pied / Recessive Silver










Left Pastel Face Lutino Pied, Right White Face Pied / Recessive Silver










Common Grey Male to improve my Fallows










Both budgies and tiels are living happily except some times my budgies bully my tiels :001_tongue:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I hope your mother continues improving! Your birds are beautiful!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your tiels are gorgeous. 

Best wishes for your mother's continued recovery.*


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you Gaby and Deborah


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Chirper,
Your Mother sounds like a real fighter and seems to have already overcome so much. Good luck for her continued recovery. :hug:

Your Left White Face Pearl Fallow & Right White Face Pied / Recessive Silver are stunning! I would have them at a moments notice.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Chirper! :wave: 

It's good to have you back, and your tiels are beautiful! I love the markings on the whiteface pearl fallows  

I hope that your mother continues to be on the road to recovery! :fingerx:


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you Therm and Star 

Doctors says first six months is the time to get maximum recovery so working full time to get maximum recovery, do remember her in your prayers


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Chirper, good to see you back. I'm sorry to hear of the reason for your absence. It sounds like your mother has come a long way with therapy. Best wishes and prayers for her continued improvement! 

Wow the tiels are real stunners! Beautiful mutation colors. I love the little crested budgies in the aviary too .


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you Julie 

All these budgies are crest bread and split to Ino and Fallow If things go as planed next year I will be posting pictures of Crested Inos and Fallows


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry for your mother's health problems, I'm sending my prayers and hope she continues to have a good recovery.

You have quite an exquisite assortment there, your tiels are stunningly beautiful!


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you Aluz 

Budgies are enjoying top hierarchy


----------

